# Harrogate



## Bigjobs (May 4, 2008)

Right I'm off ot a wedding in Harrogate today, have tried searching both here and the old 28, but can only see a couple of tunnels, and the lady I'm taking hates tunnels. lol.

Does anyone have anything round harrogate way worth seeing if we've got an hour or two spare?


----------



## sqwasher (May 4, 2008)

I'm probably replying to this too late but i think the only couple of things worth exploring ARE the two tunnels!  There's an old castle in Knaresborough (3 miles away), a small disused viaduct at the end of the road (Railway Road) that runs down the side of Sainsburys supermarket on Wetherby Road. But not much else really, we tend to do around Leeds/Bradford cos there's SO much more on offer. Hope whatever you do you have fun!


----------



## snakehips (May 4, 2008)

yeah..not much to report in this area.
Menwith Hill is worth a look although it will be from a distance. its a US listening post west of the town. you might get within a mile!!
Only other thing is an old Cold War food store now up for sale next to the A59 in Flaxby.
oh..and THAT tunnel!


----------



## woody65 (May 5, 2008)

snakehips said:


> Only other thing is an old Cold War food store now up for sale next to the A59 in Flaxby.
> oh..and THAT tunnel!




where's it up for sale?


----------



## Bigjobs (May 5, 2008)

Just got back home, and didn'treally have any exploring time anyway  

Gorgeous place though, first time I've visited harrogate. Probably be going back some time though, so I'll remember my waders 

Thanks


----------



## grahalex (Apr 26, 2012)

There is a disused Railway Tunnel from the late 1800's that went to Brunswick Station, which was located near the Prince Of Wales roundabout. It runs under part of Leeds Road.


----------

